# Gross/Awkward Moments



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

When talking to a friend of mine that lives on a breeding farm we were discussing disgusting moments and I kid you not he(Yes HE) said "I once found a 2 month old placenta when mucking out a stall" Plus share more disgusting/odd moments pertaining to horse breeding!


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

That is disgusting! Lol. But, there is a little breeding pit at my stables (for ponies or horses covering considerably larger mares) and the concrete floor was getting a bit icky, so my trainer offered two of my friends and I $50 each to take a hose down there and clean it down really well. We found a small lump of manure that we had accidentally sprayed with the hose, and when we went to pick it up with a manure fork, semen leaked out of the manure. It was not worth the $50 to have to see that,


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My mare was accidentally bred, and I decided to abort the foal instead of keeping it. I have the mare an injection of lutalyse. She wasn't very far along, and I didn't think anything of what would happen to the fetus. Well, a few days later, I walk into her paddock and find this disgusting, fly covered mass of bloody tissue.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread sounds like a gem!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Not a gross story, but it was certainly awkward for me at the time. When I was 13, my dad and I took my mare to the breeder's. When we got there, she all of a sudden started showing signs of raging heat, so we decided to cover her right then and there. If this was now, I wouldn't care, but I ended up having to hold my mare while the stallion bred her. I was a super self-conscious 13 yr old and I couldn't look at or talk to my dad the entire drive home, I was so mortified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Not a gross story, but it was certainly awkward for me at the time. When I was 13, my dad and I took my mare to the breeder's. When we got there, she all of a sudden started showing signs of raging heat, so we decided to cover her right then and there. If this was now, I wouldn't care, but I ended up having to hold my mare while the stallion bred her. I was a super self-conscious 13 yr old and I couldn't look at or talk to my dad the entire drive home, I was so mortified.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LoL. :lol: OMG, Embarassing!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if this counts but when I told a couple people that I had my horse bred they asked if I paid the stallion owner or if they paid me... like my horse was a prostitute. :lol: I immediately burst out laughing then decided to protect my horse's reputation and explain the situation.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My gross moment was a few years back, handling the stallion while hand breeding. The mare had already been covered twice (once a day) and had been an immoveable statue during the breedings but now she was beginning to show signs of coming out of heat. She stood for the stallion but as soon as he finished, she decided to buck him off... Semen flew out her rear all over. Needless to say, I felt very grossed out and wanted a shower after getting sprayed with nasty fluids O_O


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still scratching my head as to how a placenta manages to stay in a stall for two months... and nobody notices. Ew.

As for the rest of this thread. More Ew. And I'm seriously considering not coming back in here. Ew.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

JetdecksComet: I read it as the mare was two months along when she aborted the foal, not that it had been there for two months.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have any stories quite as exciting as you guys, but it reminds me of when my mare had her foal. 

Of course we got rid of the afterbirth but then I found another little shredded piece in the pen when I was mucking so I just chucked it in the wheelbarrow with the poop. Dumped it in the poop pile and forgot about it, only to see it sometime later, kind of stringy and dehydrated like beef jerky! Yuck!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

1111aqua said:


> JetdecksComet: I read it as the mare was two months along when she aborted the foal, not that it had been there for two months.


 My gosh I hope you're right, but that's certainly not what it says. lol

And yes, it's like a trainwreck... I can't stop looking.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Last year after Star covered a mare and I had removed her from the pen , I walked behind her and slipped in the excess semen she had discharged. Landed on my but right in the middle of it. Then she discharged some more and it landed on my head. Top that one. Shalom


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

Luckily, the most gross experience I can think of came from my mare onto my best friend. We were riding to our friends house , and my mare was in heat. Her and her gelding were riding slightly behind us, and my mare decided he was too close, so she let out a horrendous squeal and kicked up and squirted ALL over my friends face and got in her eyes and mouth D: i felt so bad for laughing


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Not a gross story, but it was certainly awkward for me at the time. When I was 13, my dad and I took my mare to the breeder's. When we got there, she all of a sudden started showing signs of raging heat, so we decided to cover her right then and there. If this was now, I wouldn't care, but I ended up having to hold my mare while the stallion bred her. I was a super self-conscious 13 yr old and I couldn't look at or talk to my dad the entire drive home, I was so mortified.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I can totally relate to this,had the same experience when I was around the same age,except not only was my dad there,but my brothers as well! 
It was..rather awkward.To say the least.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

JetdecksComet said:


> I'm still scratching my head as to how a placenta manages to stay in a stall for two months... and nobody notices. Ew.
> 
> As for the rest of this thread. More Ew. And I'm seriously considering not coming back in here. Ew.


To be fair they are a big warmblood breeding farm and breed like 20ish foals a year. So it is not like they had 1 foal and it got left behind


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Also I once had to watch a gelding mount a mare surrounded by 7-12 year olds, it was slightly awkward...


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I had to put my mare in my dad's gelding's stall, and the gelding in my mare's stall, as she was injured, and she had a bigger stall and was starting to try and use it as an arena when she was supposed to be not moving much at all. Well they had a paint tb cross pretty big 5 year old gelding in the stall behind hers, and she kept teasing him. She was horrible when she was in heat, stopping at certain geldings, and refusing to move even if I smacked her with a crop. Talk about embarrassing, squealing mare, squealing gelding, and an inability to move said mare led to some awkward moments. Anyways, back to the stall, she'd tease the gelding, then he'd try to mount her through the pipe panels, and she'd start squealing and kicking, totally confusing the poor gelding. 

Same horse, I had to warn people about when she was in heat, because she'd squirt at anything behind her, people included, so I had to make sure that people gave her a wide enough berth so that they didn't get squirted on. I was so embarrassed, I was in high school, and the fact that my mare would squirt at people (the only one on the farm), and I had to warn people about it just weirded me out so much. 

I was told by someone I know, that they tried breeding one of their TB mares, and she kept not taking, so they finally did a really in depth breeding exam, and found a mummified fetus in her womb. Apparently it wasn't causing any problems other than keeping her from getting pregnant, so they opted not to do surgery, and just leave it there. No idea if it's really true or not, but just weird. 

And last one, there was a stallion at a place I used to ride, he was 5 or 6 at the time, and he could be kind of aggressive with most people, but we had reached an understanding before I even knew he was a stallion. I walked by his stall, and he tried to bite me, so I smacked his neck, I was still fairly new to the barn, didn't know the horse, and never checked to see if he was intact before, and as I had to go by the stall, and had no choice, I decided to let him know it wasn't okay to try and bite me. Well most people had just jumped out of the way, he's a stallion, so they had the mindset that they couldn't correct him for some reason, so he was totally shocked when I did something. Well he never tried biting me again, so I started stopping by his stall and saying hi on a regular basis, as he didn't get a huge amount of attention. Well one day when his owner was there, I was petting him and talking to the owner at the same time, and the horse ended up masturbating while I was petting him, and when he was down, the owner was all like "well I guess he really likes you! That's good". I started avoiding the owner after that, it was just too creepy for me, though I still said hi to the horse, and he didn't do it again thank god.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Saddlebred11 said:


> To be fair they are a big warmblood breeding farm and breed like 20ish foals a year. So it is not like they had 1 foal and it got left behind


 lol I don't care how big they are, they should clean their stalls daily... a placenta is a pretty big thing to miss. Besides that, checking a placenta is a pretty important part of the birthing process, when a mare retains even a part of the placenta, it's a pretty big deal. It's the first thing I go after if I don't witness the birth, once I determine the mare and foal are fine.

(Please don't take that as sounding mean, it's hard to convey tone over the internet... my tone here is more of astonishment that they would miss the placenta, especially for that long!)


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

dressagebelle said:


> I was told by someone I know, that they tried breeding one of their TB mares, and she kept not taking, so they finally did a really in depth breeding exam, and found a mummified fetus in her womb. Apparently it wasn't causing any problems other than keeping her from getting pregnant, so they opted not to do surgery, and just leave it there. No idea if it's really true or not, but just weird.


 I believe that, but it was probably a calcified fetus. This has actually happened in humans... I haven't heard of it in horses before, but I can imagine it can happen then too. Here's a link to the wiki on human lithopedia...

Lithopedion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh boy this thread is a gem! :lol: I work on a small breeding farm and I've seen some.... pretty awkward things. We one time had a stud who was getting on in years and it took him a while to climb up on a mare and do his job. To make matters worse on this particular mare we were running out of time and had this one opportunity to breed her or lose our stud fee (which we were in desperate need of for various reasons). Well he climbed up and stood there for about ten minuets and nothing happened. So my boss helped him down and went to collect his semen. Well about halfway through collecting the geezers semen he parked out and knocked the cup out of our hands and onto the muddy ground. Of course my boss shouts: "Grab it!!" and we're scrambling in semen and mud to collect anything we can. Of course he was just eating off to the side and here we are covered in unmentionable grime and trying to decide if we should even mention to our vet the lengths we went to get the sperm. Our vet couldn't stop laughing when we told her and handed her what we got. (Good news is we got paid!!!!) 

Other than that I don't know if this would count as gross or not but I was on foal watch and the mare was having a pretty rough time. the colt was huge and I do mean huge and so we were doing as we had been taught as we waited for the vet to arrive and trying to coax him out. When our vet arrived she thought that the colt would be dead from asphyxiation and told us to just pull as hard as we could to try and save the mare. Well, guess who got regulated to that job; yup: moi. 

So like any dutiful prevet/apprentice I start pulling on his legs and trying to ignore the fact that I was probably pulling out a dead baby and fighting against the contractions. Well the mare decided to take mercy on me and heaved out a massive contraction. Unfortunately it was at the same time as I was pulling back and I ended up pulling the entire foal (about 100lbs of foal actually) and stumbling backwards and hitting the wall with the baby (covered in muck and..... oh gosh) squishing me. Then to make matters worse the baby started to move and thrash and push all the grime that he was covered in into my mouth and ears. Of course like a dumb*** I didn't let go of him so we spent about five minuets wiggling around in his mothers gunk and getting madder than heck at one another. 

The (same vet as above) was my savior as she pulled him off of me and when I looked down I realized that somehow in our struggles (probably from him being like a donkey and sitting his butt onto my hands at various points) he'd gotten his first rectal exam and I had officially done my first exam. 

We both ended up fine and are no longer that mad at each other. (Though not sure we'll still be amicable in May because I'm the one who has to pin him down when he gets gelded! :rofl

These are the only two 'majorly what the heck' moments I think we've had so far (after about forty years of doing this).


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I had another semi awkward moment yesterday. I was checking my mares bag and three 10-12 year old girls came around the corner. I was poking around and turned to see them staring at me like I was doing something bad. The normally extremely talkative girls walked off without saying a word. About 15 minutes later I was checking my mare's "back end" and once again I turn to see them watching. As they rush away again I heard one of them say "Do you think we should tell our parents?"

Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

JetdecksComet said:


> lol I don't care how big they are, they should clean their stalls daily... a placenta is a pretty big thing to miss. Besides that, checking a placenta is a pretty important part of the birthing process, when a mare retains even a part of the placenta, it's a pretty big deal. It's the first thing I go after if I don't witness the birth, once I determine the mare and foal are fine.
> 
> (Please don't take that as sounding mean, it's hard to convey tone over the internet... my tone here is more of astonishment that they would miss the placenta, especially for that long!)


Yeah they don't use their stalls much and they pretty much birth and are moved to a small paddock or something like that. Nor do they ride their horses or anything like that. 
They might have checked it idk. I also find it kind of astonishing that they left it behind lol!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

This one isn't about horses, but I just can't resist. My girlfriend and I took our champion Dalmatian up to SanFrancisco to be bred. Our husbands stayed home
We checked into a motel 6, and the male dog's owner met us there to "do the deed.". It was a maiden ***** and it was also the dog's first time, and neither one knew what to do. We had to help out and manipulate quite a bit before we finally were succesful. The next morning, my girlfriend and I left the room (with no dog in sight), and these two very nice young men from the adjoining room just stared at us for the longest time, then started whispering to each other and laughing. It wasn't until a little later that we realized why - those walls were paper thin, and some of our comments were, how should I put it, not very delicate. Not sure if I can say them here, but you can imagine - comments about holding certain parts, telling the ***** to hold still, asking if she was too small, etc., and laughing frequently. We were SO embarrased. Of course, not QUITE as embarrased as when we realized we'd left the ky jelly and gloves on the dresser for the maid to find....


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have much familiarity with breeding, but for a short-time I had a stallion on our property. I had intentions of gelding him and using him as a flip project. I later realized I was completely out of my league and the time it'd take for him to "detox" was not adequate for the window of flipping. 

This awkward moment was in regards to my gelding... Logan had somehow finessed his way out of his pasture. I go to the paddock the stallion was in to find him trying to mount Logan through the gate. Granted this stallion would mount anything that had a pulse, which was why I decided to not take the risk  Thank heaven for two week trials. Poor Logan had a "WTH!?!" Look on his face lol.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

This one isn't as mortifying as some of the things that have been posted but it reminded me of something. 

I used to be a "wrangler" for a trail riding outfit, and we had this absolutely vile Arabian x paint mare, Gypsy. She was a real witch with a B attitude wise. On top of that she was ALLWAYS in heat and showing off. Well one day we were taking out a nice little family with a couple of young kids and my boss told me to take Gypsy.

As the lead mare Gypsy took this as her opportunity to show off for the four geldings behind her. The family scheduled a 1.5hr ride and she squirted the ENTIRE RIDE!! Tail swishing Arabian prancing squirting a distance of 3 ft... gross.

It didn't take long for the kids to ask... "what is she doing?" "what is that stuff?" I thought maybe the parents would help me out but no... finally the older kid asked, "Is that pee?" Me: "YES! Yup.. yup its pee, don't worry about it!" Of course there was a non-exhaustive chorus of ewwwws for the duration of the ride. Ugh.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh yes and once saw a tick crawl up a horse's sheath, at camp. We got a guy to dig it out!


----------

